# Kuttererlebnisse



## offense80 (23. Februar 2015)

Hier mache ich einfach mal einen Thread auf, der sich nicht hauptsächlich darum dreht, wie viel auf dem Kutter gefangen wurde, sondern wie das ganze drumherum war. Sprich:

Kutter:

Datum:

Ort:

Service: z.B. hilft die Crew beim gaffen oder bei Fragen

Besatzung: z.B. freundlich,hilfsbereit,mürrisch, usw.

Kapitän: z.B. werden Ansagen über die zu befischende Tiefe 
gemacht, welcher Köder fing zuletzt besonders gut usw...

Hygiene:Wie sauber sind die sanitären Anlagen, der Aufenthaltsraum, das Deck usw.

Homepage des Kutters: Ist sie aktuell, oder total veraltert, stimmen die Fahrpreise noch?

Parkmöglichkeiten: Wie weit weg vom Schiff, kostenlos oder Bezahlparkplatz?

Und wenn es etwas zu loben oder zu meckern gibt, dann vielleicht noch einen kurzen Bericht dazu schreiben. 

Das erleichtert uns allen vielleicht in Zukunft die Wahl des Kutters.


----------



## Tinca52 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Super Idee !
                        Gruß Achim


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (23. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Da kommt einiges zusammen. Rote Karten in Sicht :vik:


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

....... da bin ich mal gespannt, wer sich hier als erstes ein "Zäpfchen" wegen "übler Nachrede" einfangen will. 
(es ist garnicht so einfach auch mal "Negatives" (*ohne Folgen)* zu berichten, ohne den Kapitän persönlich oder den Kutter direkt zu nennen )


----------



## blassauge (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Warum sollte das ein Problem sein auch über negative Erlebnisse zu berichten? Üble Nachrede kann es nicht sein, wenn "...diese Tatsache erweislich wahr ist..." Wenn also die Kutter den Anglern nur das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen ohne für den Job zu leben, bzw. nicht daran interessiert sind dass Angler wiederkommen so kann es doch ganz klar benannt werden. Deshalb #6 für dieses Thema.Ich hoffe viele werden sich beteiligen und die "schwarzen Schafe" beim Namen nennen. Denn nur so kann vermieden werden, dass andere in die Falle tappen. Den Rest regelt der Markt.

Aber nicht vergessen auch, positive Erlebnisse zu schildern !!!


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



blassauge schrieb:


> Warum sollte das ein Problem sein auch über negative Erlebnisse zu berichten? Üble Nachrede kann es nicht sein, wenn "...diese Tatsache erweislich wahr ist..." Wenn also die Kutter den Anglern nur das Geld aus den Taschen ziehen ohne für den Job zu leben, bzw. nicht daran interessiert sind dass Angler wiederkommen so kann es doch ganz klar benannt werden. Deshalb #6 für dieses Thema.Ich hoffe viele werden sich beteiligen und die "schwarzen Schafe" beim Namen nennen. Denn nur so kann vermieden werden, dass andere in die Falle tappen. Den Rest regelt der Markt.
> 
> Aber nicht vergessen auch, positive Erlebnisse zu schildern !!!


 
Moin Moin, na sicher hat das der Micha hier gut gemacht!!! #6#6
Nur um hier eine "schwarze Liste" oder auch positive Erlebnisse zu posten ist sehr schwierig, denn vieles ist Sache des Empfindens u.s.w. ....... wenn z.B. ein Angler einen Fisch (für ihn nicht "massig genug") zurücksetzt, und ein Kapitän aus seinem "Häuschen" springt den Angler heftig anschnauzt: "der Fisch ist gut, wenn dir das nicht passt..... fahr nach Norwegen", dann fühlt sich der Angler zu Recht angep........ Einige, die es nicht betraf, sagen: Ihr "Weicheier", hier im Norden herrscht eben ein rauher Ton bei den "Seebären"...... wie gesagt, ist meistens eine Sache des Empfindens etc. |bigeyes
Wenn man dann evtl. noch eine lange Anreise hatte und sich solch eine Sch...... gefallen lassen soll..... und dann noch "objektiv" ne Beurteilung schreiben soll?! (Da muss man wirklich schon einige Male drüber schlafen)|bigeyes

Aber ein Versuch wäre solch eine "Datenbank" schon mehr als wert.........#6 (haben alle was von, auch die Besatzungen !!!!! )


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Der Hintergedanke von dem Thread ist sicherlich gut und richtig, aber Rolf hat das schon ganz gut beschrieben.... Ist halt alles sehr sehr subjektiv und hängt natürlich auch stark von der Erwartungshaltung des einztelnen Anglers ab. 
Da ja einer den Anfang machen muss, werde ich mal beginnen....

*Datum:* 16.02.2015
*Kutter:* MS Einigkeit
*Heimathafen:* Heiligenhafen
*Fahrpreis:* 40€/pers.
*Kapitän:* Thomas Deutsch ist in meinen Augen einer der Top 5 Skipper der westlichen Ostsee, allerdings hält er selber mit Infos eher hinter dem Berg. Keine Ansage zur Tiefe/Seegebiet etc.
*Deckscrew:* Sehr hilfsbereit,freundlich und aufmerksam, nach dem Gaff muss man nicht rufen, das läuft alles wortlos. Auch bei Vertüddelungen wird schon mal mit Hand angelegt, damit alle schnell wieder fischen können. Wenn es arg "schnitzelig", bei nicht so versierten Sportfreunden, an der Schlachtbank zugeht, wird auch schon mal das Gummizeug angeplünnt und der Fang schnell und fachgerecht versorgt.
*Schiff:* Die MS Einigkeit ist ein eher kleiner Holzkutter, der Aufgrund seines über Deck befindlichen Aufenthaltsraum und sonstigen Aufbauten Platztechnisch doch schon sehr beengt ist. Bei Wind und Welle neigt das Schiff merklich übers Heck zu driften, was schnell mal beim Angelbeginn zu ordentlich Schnursalat führen kann. Der Kapitän steuert das aber recht schnell wieder aus. Kann man sich mit ein wenig Umsicht locker drauf einstellen.
Die Schlachtbänke verfügen über fliessend Wasser und sind in einem guten Zustand. Allerdings sind nicht sehr viele Plätze vorhanden, so dass es bei guten Fangergebnissen schon zu längeren Wartezeiten kommen kann.
Das Schiff und der Aufenthaltsraum sind in einem guten und sauberen Zustand.
*Service an Bord: *Man kann an Bord eine Ausreichend grosse Auswahl an Speisen und Getränken erwerben. Morgens Brötchen (Käse/Wurst/Mett) Mittags Suppe/Frikadellenbrötchen/Bockwurst. Sollte also für jeden was dabei sein. Angelsachenverbrauchsmaterial Pilker / Beifänger(Vorfächer) werden nicht angeboten.
*Sanitäranlagen: *So sauber wie man es sich halt auf einem schwankenden Schiff mit 10-40 meist männlichen Personen vorstellt. Barfuss möchte ich da nicht laufen, aber es riecht zumindest frisch und Klopapier/Seife und Papierhandtücher sind ausreichend vorhanden.
*Fazit*:Wenn es für mich von Heiligenhafen losgeht, ist die Einigkeit für mich erste Wahl, da ich mich auf dem Schiff sehr wohlfühle und der Kapitän sein Handwerk versteht die Leute an den Fisch zu bringen.
Einziger Kritikpunkt, gerade da dieses Jahr der Fahrpreis von 35€ auf 40€ erhöht wurde, ist die leider seit Jahrzehnten festgefahrene Situation PÜNKTLICH nach 8Std wieder im Hafen zu sein. An eher schwierigen Fangtagen, wo kurz vor Abtuten doch noch ein Schwarm gefunden wird, wünscht man sich durchaus gerne nochmal ne "halbe Überstunde" damit zumindest alle Angler ein paar Fische in die Kiste kriegen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin Daniel, 
das ist doch mal ne gute "Vorlage"........#6


----------



## offense80 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Super Daniel, danke für den Bericht...genauso hatte ich mir das vorgestellt, denn da hat man einen super Einblick. Sicherlich kann nächstes mal auch jemand mit der Einigkeit mitfahren, der ( in seinen Augen ) den blanken Horror auf dem Schiff erlebt hat. Aber so kann dann jeder abwägen, zu welcher Gruppe Angler er sich zählt, und ob das Schiff dann für sich persönlich lohnenswert ist #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

@ Dorschjäger 75

Klasse Bericht und danke für das als Erster in die Bresche springen.

Ein Kommentar noch an den Threadersteller :

Vielleicht könnte man noch einen Punkt hier ergänzen - nämlich die Homepage der Kutter.
Diese veralteten Dinger, mit den : fahren täglich....
Einige - sehr wenige - haben zumindest ihre Werftliegezeiten erwähnt. Andere erzählen einem, bei telefonischer Rückfrage, daß ihre fahren täglich eigentlich stimmt, ausser zwischen Jan. 01 und März 30. Oder wochentags je nach Buchungslage. Und das zum Teil noch ohne Hinweis auf - um tel. Anmeldung wird gebeten - .
Ein 2ter Punkt wäre evtl. die Parkplatzsituation im Hafen.
Ob Gebühren oder nicht, ob nah oder weit laufen oder ob die Karre bei Rückkehr vom Kutter vielleicht unter Polizeigewahrsam verwahrt wird.....

Zur MS Einigkeit :

Stimme dorschjäger75 in vielen seiner Punkte zu.
Daher kein neuer Bericht, sondern Ergänzungen. ( subjektiv )
Ich war im Januar 2015 zum ersten Mal mit auf Tour.

*Kapitän* : Ist Kult, aber nicht informativ. Bei uns sagte er zumindest die starke Drift ( trotz Ententeich ) an.

*Schiff *: Wie beschrieben, wobei mir der Aufenthaltsraum für die max. Anglerzahl bei Vollbuchung VIEL zu klein erscheint. Speziell bei Mistwetter.

*Sanitäranlagen *: Wie beschrieben. Ist kein 5-Sterne Hotel, aber ich habe schon weit schlimmeres auf Kuttern erlebt.

Parken in Heiligenhafen ist ( noch ? ) top. Keine Gebühr und relativ nahe am Kutter. Auch wenn es an Bord kein Notzubehör zu kaufen gibt, kann man 100 mtr. neben dem Boot morgens noch zum Gerätehöcker reinspringen. Platzreservierung ist catch as catch can. Wer zuerst da ist, hat den Platz. Bei unserer Tour sind wir ohne ein Wort vorab vom Chef 2,5 Std. rausgeeiert; ~ 3 Std. angeln und dann ~ 2,5 Std. wieder reingeeiert. Hatten zwar alle ihre Fische und das ist wohl besser als 6 Std. angeln in Gebieten wo keiner was fängt. Ein Wort vorab wäre aber trotzdem schön gewesen. Der Willkommen an Bord Discounter-Wodka für jeden aus dem gleichen Glas, womit der Schiffsjunge während der Anfahrt rumkam war auch etwas besonderes...
Vor allem während der grassierenden Grippewelle - ist aber alles nur subjektiv.......
Am Ende sitzen ja auch alle im selben Boot.


----------



## offense80 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Super mitgedacht, das wäre mir nicht eingefallen. Habe ich gleich mal mit aufgenommen. Ich hoffe der Thread findet reichlich Zuspruch und hilft uns allen bei der Auswahl. Und wenn jemand zu heftig über das eine oder andere schiff schreibt, haben wir ja immer noch unsere lieben Mods, die dann eingreifen können |supergri. Es soll ja keine Hetzkampagne gegen "schlechte Kutter" werden, sondern rein objektiv das erlebte geschildert werden. #6


----------



## HeinBlöd (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



offense80 schrieb:


> Und wenn jemand zu heftig über das eine oder andere schiff schreibt, haben wir ja immer noch unsere lieben Mods, die dann eingreifen können |supergri. Es soll ja keine Hetzkampagne gegen "schlechte Kutter" werden, sondern rein objektiv das erlebte geschildert werden. #6



Korrekt, dafür sind die Mods ja da.
Obwohl ich auch den interessierten Lesern hier eine gewisse Beurteilungsfähigkeit zumuten würde.
Ob Hetzkampagne oder ultimative Lobhudelei.
Und da hier ja auch ( offiziell oder anonym ) die Eigner/Kapitäne/Smutjes mitlesen, würde ich es begrüssen, wenn diese es nicht als reine Kritik - sofern es etwas zu meckern gibt - verstehen, sondern als positive Kritik, welche ihnen von Kundenseite gewisse Veränderungsvorschläge unterbreitet. 


Hoffe ich war verständlich |kopfkrat - sonst - siehe Signatur


----------



## Jose (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



offense80 schrieb:


> ...unsere lieben Mods...



danke danke |rotwerden

es ist eigentlich ganz einfach: 
nur *persönlich erlebtes*, natürlich auch ungutes, kann berichtet werden, *aber ohne schmähung*. 
einfach beschreiben und *den lesern die meinungsbildung überlassen*.

dann sollte der poster auch einer erwiderung des beschriebenen gelassen entgegensehen können.

immer schön auf dem grat wandeln...


----------



## plietenpaul (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin,

es ist nicht gerade einfach zu diesem Thema zu schreiben. Viele Kleinigkeiten spielen irgendwann eine große Rolle über das Urteil, das du fällen willst.

Allein auf der Fahrt zum Kutter kann so einiges passieren: ...der Kaffee von der Tanke war nicht so gut, vielleicht passierte auf der Anfahrt ein kleiner Unfall oder ein Problem mit deinem Auto, du hast keinen guten Parkplatz gefunden, die Parkgebühren wurden erhöht, kein passendes Geld für die Parkuhr......usw.

Fast jede dieser Möglichkeiten reicht bei einigen schon aus, um leicht angesäuert an Bord zu kommen. Da ist dann auch noch der Lieblingsplatz besetzt und die Galle wird faustgroß. Beim Frühstück verbrennst du dir am heissen Kaffee die Lippen oder eine Möwe garniert deine Brötchen. 

Erster Angelstop - alle Ruten krumm, nur du hast Tüdel mit deinem Nachbar, der eigentlich nie angelt und seiner Seekrankheit mit Wodka entgegenwirken wollte.....usw.

Alles hab ich schon erlebt und wenn dann noch in der  Fischkiste nicht einmal der Boden bedeckt ist wird es verdammt schwierig, über den Rest zu urteilen.

Was will man schreiben, wenn der Eigner und Kapitän des Kutters selbst nicht auf das Klo geht und lieber über Bord pinkelt oder der selbige so besoffen ist, das er beim einfahren in den Heimathafen das Polizeiboot rammt?

Über 20 Jahre war ich selbst ein recht aktiver Kutter Angler mit über 20 Ausfahrten im Jahr. Egal ob von Fehmarn, Heiligenhafen, Laboe, Travemünde, Wismar, Warnemünde, Rostock, Schaprode oder Saßniitz - ich bin von überall aus gerne gefahren - bis ich mich den Launen der Kapitäne und Decksmänner nicht länger aussetzen wollte.

Vor einigen Jahren habe ich mir ein kleines Boot gekauft, bin jetzt mein eigener Kapitän und fange meistens mehr als die Angelfreunde auf den Kuttern.


----------



## offense80 (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

........Was will man schreiben, wenn der Eigner und Kapitän des Kutters selbst nicht auf das Klo geht und lieber über Bord pinkelt oder der selbige so besoffen ist, das er beim einfahren in den Heimathafen das Polizeiboot rammt?......

GENAU DAS sollte man dann schreiben


----------



## plietenpaul (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

.....vielleicht hatte er ja nur mal ein schlechten Tag, oder einer der Kümmerlinge war nicht gut?

Egal, neines Wissens fährt der Kutter schon seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr - und das ist auch gut so!!!

plietenpaul


----------



## angler19600 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Also, da bin ich da doch spontan dabei. Bin zwar ... noch lange... kein Kutter- Profi, hab aber schon von verschiedenen Kuttern geangelt. Da war die "Seeadler", die "Storkow" jeweils von Rostock, verhältnismäßig weit innen dabei, was die Ausfahrt bis zum Fanggebiet betrifft, aber die lange Fahrt lohnt sich...!,  Aber auch Mietboote von Graal-Müritz, Stralsund (sorry, gute Konditionen) aber doooch extrem lange Anfahrts-Kilometer, waren für uns interessant. Aber ich möchte auch ausdrücklich die Mietboote von Vitt, Rügen, nahe dem Kap Arkona, und gleichgestellt !!!, die  Mietboote von Glowe nicht nur erwähnen, sondern ausdrücklich hervorheben...
 Wenn wir hier von richtig guten Kuttern reden und schreiben wollen, dürfen wir, (meine Gedanken ) die zahlreichen "Mini-Anbieter" mit drei, oder nur einem Mietboot nicht ausgrenzen. Was wir dann buchen, sollte doch jedem selbst überlassen bleiben.
 Bin mal gespannt auf Eure Meinungen
 Gruß aus Markkleeberg
 Uwe


----------



## offense80 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ich denke mal das würde dann doch eher den Rahmen sprengen. Wir wollen uns hier nur auf die Kutter konzentrieren, und auf das dort erlebte (siehe Anfangspost ). Aber mach doch einfach einen Thread auf, in dem du dich speziell um die Mietboote kümmerst. Ist bestimmt für einige auch sehr interessant :m


----------



## angler19600 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



offense80 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal das würde dann doch eher den Rahmen sprengen. Wir wollen uns hier nur auf die Kutter konzentrieren, und auf das dort erlebte (siehe Anfangspost ). Aber mach doch einfach einen Thread auf, in dem du dich speziell um die Mietboote kümmerst. Ist bestimmt für einige auch sehr interessant :m


 
 Für einen eigenen Thread reichen meine 4-5 Erfahrungen mit kleinen Mietbooten nicht, sorry... Mein Mitfahrer und ich, wir sind da noch lange Zeit ausgesprochene "Amateure", da wir leider zu selten die Angebote buchen und nutzen können, 400 km Anfahrt...
 Gruß aus Markkleeberg


----------



## mattes (4. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Tolles Thema und die Kommentare von Einigen Oberklasse ! Bin selber 14 Jahre als Steuermann auf`n Angelkutter gefahren und was man sich da alles anhören muss , ne danke . Morgens um 6 schon Gepöbel , dann hört man Sprüch : ihr seid doch Eingeborene ihr müsst doch wissen wo der Fisch ist .Eigentlich könnte ich ein Buch schreiben über die ganzen Idioten .Und wenn dann noch Fisch gefangen wurde waren wir die Besten , wurde nichts gefangen waren wir Halsabschneider ! Und dann hört mann hier Kommentare von Leuten , die von Fischerei keine Ahnung haben ich könnte kotzen !


----------



## drolle68 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Die Kuttererlebnisse die hier beschrieben werden,sind sowohl positiv als auch negativ. Es wird einfach nur berichtet, wie die Leute die Ausfahrt empfunden haben. Einige übertreiben, andere 
beschreiben sachlich. Ich persönlich finde den Thread gut. Auch die Meinung eines Steuermanns gehören hier hin !!!!!! Ist manchmal nicht einfach auf einem Angelkutter jedem Angler gerecht zu werden. Deshalb hat auch jeder seinen Lieblingsangelkutter. ( Meiner die Monika oder Tanja / Heiligenenhafen) .  Hoffe hier noch einiges über andere Angelkutter zu erfahren , um vielleicht auch mal in einem mir fremden Angelrevier einen schönen Angeltag verbringen zu können. Allen Hochseeangelverrückten ein kräftiges Petri Heil. 
Drolle. 


Das Denken ist allen erlaubt. Manchen bleibt es jedoch erspart. #q#q


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



mattes schrieb:


> Tolles Thema und die Kommentare von Einigen Oberklasse ! Bin selber 14 Jahre als Steuermann auf`n Angelkutter gefahren und was man sich da alles anhören muss , ne danke . Morgens um 6 schon Gepöbel , dann hört man Sprüch : ihr seid doch Eingeborene ihr müsst doch wissen wo der Fisch ist .Eigentlich könnte ich ein Buch schreiben über die ganzen Idioten .Und wenn dann noch Fisch gefangen wurde waren wir die Besten , wurde nichts gefangen waren wir Halsabschneider ! Und dann hört mann hier Kommentare von Leuten , die von Fischerei keine Ahnung haben ich könnte kotzen !


könntest Du mal bitte konkretisieren , welches der vorangegangenen 19 Post dich dazu veranlasst hat ,in so einem (beleidigenden) Tonfall über Leute mit "keine Ahnung von der Fischerei " zu schreiben  das Du sogar kotzen  könntest??
Wenn das 14 Jahre dein Job war und  Du den Leuten  in so einem Tonfall  gegenüber getreten bist, bin ich froh das Du jetzt  Arbeitslos bist!!!... bei sowas könnte ich nämlich kotzen! !!


----------



## mattes (5. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Arbeitslos bin ich nicht , habe jetzt aber einen wesentlich besseren Job . In den 14 Jahren war ich zu den meisten Leuten freundlich aber zu einigen auch nicht . Es gibt gar nicht so wenig Angler , die meinen an Bord eines Angelkutters braucht man kein Benehmen haben . Als krasse Fälle seien hier genannt : in den Aufenhaltsraum urinieren oder ins Pissoir geschissen alles vorgekommen .
Dann gibt es auch noch Angler deren Freundlichkeit sich nach Anzahl der gefangenen Fische richtet .
Wenn ich sage von der Fischerei keine Ahnung hat das nicht mit dem anglerischen Können zu tun .


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



mattes schrieb:


> Arbeitslos bin ich nicht , habe jetzt aber einen wesentlich besseren Job . In den 14 Jahren war ich zu den meisten Leuten freundlich aber zu einigen auch nicht . Es gibt gar nicht so wenig Angler , die meinen an Bord eines Angelkutters braucht man kein Benehmen haben . Als krasse Fälle seien hier genannt : in den Aufenhaltsraum urinieren oder ins Pissoir geschissen alles vorgekommen .
> Dann gibt es auch noch Angler deren Freundlichkeit sich nach Anzahl der gefangenen Fische richtet .
> Wenn ich sage von der Fischerei keine Ahnung hat das nicht mit dem anglerischen Können zu tun .


Na, das doch jetzt mal nen ganz anderer Schnack!!... Daumen hoch dafür!!
So ist das auch gut nachvollziehbar!!... das es überall solche Leute gibt die mit dem Schließen der Haustür  ihr benehmen  vergessen ist leider in allen Bereichen des Lebens so!!!... Traurig aber wahr!!... Zu solchen Personen wäre  bzw. bin ich auch nicht mehr freundlich!!.. Da bin ich voll auf Deiner Seite!!


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (5. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Unter solchen Leute leidet nicht nur die Besatzung, sondern auch alle anderen Angler.

Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nur noch auf einem Kutter mitfahren würde, wenn dieser komplett gebucht wurde und ich weiß, wer dort neben mir an der Reling steht. 

Ich habe leider in meiner Familie einen von den Konsorten. Mein Onkel fühlt sich in der Schublade "Alki-Prolet" sehr wohl und pflegt sein Image auch als Angler mit Hingabe. |gr: Wenn der Pegel erreicht ist (meistens schon morgens) kommt noch eine Portion Aggression dabei. Ich habe zum Glück keinen Kontakt mehr zu ihm.

Am Wasser kann man solchen Gestalten aus dem Weg gehen, auf dem Kutter ist das leider nicht möglich.

Eine Kuttertour mit netten Leuten, freundlicher Besatzung macht aber richtig Spaß und man kann einen tollen Angeltag erleben! Auch das sollte man einmal erwähnen


----------



## offense80 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Kaffeebarsch schrieb:


> Unter solchen Leute leidet nicht nur die Besatzung, sondern auch alle anderen Angler.
> 
> 100% Zustimmung
> 
> ...


 
Und DAMIT hast du 1000% recht. Darum machen wir ja auch die "Boardie Kuttertour Nr. 3 :q


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



mattes schrieb:


> Arbeitslos bin ich nicht , habe jetzt aber einen wesentlich besseren Job . In den 14 Jahren war ich zu den meisten Leuten freundlich aber zu einigen auch nicht . Es gibt gar nicht so wenig Angler , die meinen an Bord eines Angelkutters braucht man kein Benehmen haben . Als krasse Fälle seien hier genannt : in den Aufenhaltsraum urinieren oder ins Pissoir geschissen alles vorgekommen .
> Dann gibt es auch noch Angler deren Freundlichkeit sich nach Anzahl der gefangenen Fische richtet .
> Wenn ich sage von der Fischerei keine Ahnung hat das nicht mit dem anglerischen Können zu tun .


 
Moin Mattes,

da hast du Recht....... nur das erste posting von dir ist wohl etwas zu "allgemein" gehalten, oder? Wir haben auch schon Erfahrungen gemacht, wo die gesammte "Anglerschaft" richtig schön abwertend und daneben von Crewmitgliedern behandelt wurde. Auch das kann man nicht verallgemeinern und alle Angler über einen Kamm scheren, sind eben nicht alle Besatzungen so. Wie Micha schon schrieb, versuchen wir jetzt Gleichgesinnte zusammenzufassen und mit einem Kutter unserer Wahl (mir "guter Besatzung") einen schönen Tag zu verbringen......


----------



## Gohann (5. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Habe auch einige Jahre Kuttererfahrung! Allerdings nicht auf der Ostsee, sondern auf der Nordsee in Belgien. Warum? Es sind nur 280 km bis ans Boot!

Die Spritnasen, die solche Touren nur zum saufen nutzen findet man auf fast jeder Tour. Die reisen meist in Gruppen an, halten schon früh morgens die Tassen hoch und sorgen mit ihrem Verhalten immer wieder für "Stimmung" an Bord.#g:#2: Mein Fall ist das nicht! Nix gegen ein Bier nach dem Angeln! Von gepiercten Gliedmaßen, über heftige Schnittverletzungen, bis zu fast Schlägereien habe ich da so einiges miterlebt.

Ich habe mich daher dazu entschlossen, mit Kleinbooten die  um 10 Personen mitnehmen zu fahren. Kostet zwar das doppelte, dafür sind meist Angler an Bord, die auch Angeln wollen. Zudem hat der Skipper einen besseren Überblick über das Geschehen.:m

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ihr kennt unsere Regeln und unser durchgreifen auch bei verklausuliertem - entsprechende Postings und sich darauf beziehende gelöscht..

Und die Bitte, das künftig zu unterlassen, will man Punkte vermeiden.
Danke.


----------



## ragbar (6. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Nach all' der Lektüre hier könnte man meinen, daß Kampfsport- und/oder Securityerfahrung an Bord eines Kutters hinsichtlich der mitfahrenden "Kollegen" durchaus von Vorteil sein können....|bigeyes


----------



## angelnrolfman (6. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



ragbar schrieb:


> Nach all' der Lektüre hier könnte man meinen, daß Kampfsport- und/oder Securityerfahrung an Bord eines Kutters hinsichtlich der mitfahrenden "Kollegen" durchaus von Vorteil sein können....|bigeyes


 
..... da hast du evtl. nicht Unrecht. #c Für die Manschaft nicht so ganz einfach, wenn die "Angler" mal von zu hause weg "dürfen" und sich dann teilweise entgegen aller Regeln aufführen. (Müssen wohl ein extrem schlimmes Zuhause haben|bigeyes).
Aber auch die Angler habe es nicht ganz einfach, wenn sie von den Crews von vorn herein "anders" behandelt werden. Sollte man hier schlechte Erfahrungen mit einer Art "Anglern" gemacht haben, sollte man es nicht auf alle Anwesenden übertragen......... (nicht immer einfach, gebe ich zu).
*Ich persönlich* erwarte von einer Besatzung Hilfsbereitschaft und einen gegenseitigen, respektvollen Umgang. Auch sollte man dafür Sorge tragen, dass "ausfallende Mitreisende" in die Schranken gewiesen werden, um den anderen nicht die Tour zu vermasseln.
Sollte man das nicht hinbekommen, sollte man sich nach Job-Alternativen umschauen #c

Um "Überraschungen" etc. zu vermeiden und die ganzen positiven, aber evtl. auch negativen Eindrücke und Erfahrungen zu sammeln, soll dieser Trööt helfen #6


----------



## offense80 (6. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben Rolf #6#6#6


----------



## Reppi (6. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin Mattes; war ja nicht der der unbekannteste Kutter, von dem Du schreibst #6
Das ist halt wie im wahren Leben; überall und auf beiden Seiten gibt es faule Eier !
Und wenn Rolf per Senfte zu seinem vollklimatisierten Angelplatz gebracht werden möchte, steht das auf einem ganz anderen Blatt |rolleyes|rolleyes
Aber nun Schluss mit den "offtopics"......


----------



## beschu (6. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Leute nun beruhigt euch mal wieder...in der ganzen Zeit in der ich dieses "Geschäft" mit den Angeltouren  durchführe (7 Jahre) hab ich es erst einmal erlebt das solche unangehnemen "Sauftourangler" Stunk gemacht haben....Konsequenz:Bordverbot.
 Die allermeisten Gäste sind vernünftige Angler...natürlich gibt es immer mal Schwierigkeiten aber soo gravierend wie es hier oft beschrieben wurde ....das sind wohl die absoluten Ausnahmen und die gibt es immer im Leben....


----------



## plietenpaul (6. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin und hallo beschu.

Du hast vollkommen Recht, es ist an der Zeit ein wenig Druck aus der Sache zu nehmen. 

Du kannst dich glücklich schätzen, dass es bei dir an Bord erst zu einer derartigen Situation gekommen ist. Kein Wunder, du bist ja auch ein netter Kapitän.

Beide Seiten, egal ob Bootsbesatzung oder Angler, tragen mit die Verantwotung dafür, ob es ein schöner und erfolgreicher Angeltag wird. Die meissten Angler fahren voller Vorfreude an die Küste. Die einen jedoch um ordentliche Fische zu fangen und die anderen wollen einfach nur den Tag unter Männern  oder Kollegen "geniessen" und nebenbei ( als Alibi ) die Angel ins Wasser halten.   

Ich vestehe aber auch kauzige Bootsbesatzungen. Jeden Morgen zwischen 6.00 und 7.00 Uhr gehen sie an Bord. Dort werden sie meist schon von den euphorischen oder eben angetrunkenen Leuten begrüsst. Jeden Morgen werden ihnen die gleichen teils nervenden Fragen gestellt. Jeden Morgen das Gleiche. Das die Jungs dann teilweise etwas abstumpfen, kann ich gut nachvollziehen.

Jungs, es geht nur miteinander!


----------



## beschu (6. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

@plietenpaul:Höflichkeit gehört zum Geschäft....wer das nicht hinkriegt und seinen Frust morgens schon an den Gästen ablässt ist fehl am Platz.Die (allermeisten) Leute kommen mit Erwartungen auf einen schönen Tag an Bord....Bei Säufern kann man das Schiff dwars legen draussen...den Rest erledigt meistens die Natur....Natürlich braucht sich kein Besatzungsmitglied alles von den Gästen gefallen zu lassen,aber meist sind das Einzelpersonen die Glauben sie dürfen sich alles erlauben und die kriegt man schon gebändigt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (7. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



beschu schrieb:


> @plietenpaul:Höflichkeit gehört zum Geschäft....wer das nicht hinkriegt und seinen Frust morgens schon an den Gästen ablässt ist fehl am Platz.Die (allermeisten) Leute kommen mit Erwartungen auf einen schönen Tag an Bord....Bei Säufern kann man das Schiff dwars legen draussen...den Rest erledigt meistens die Natur....Natürlich braucht sich kein Besatzungsmitglied alles von den Gästen gefallen zu lassen,aber meist sind das Einzelpersonen die Glauben sie dürfen sich alles erlauben und die kriegt man schon gebändigt.


 
Moin Moin, Leute.... es war doch abzusehen, wie es sich hier entwickeln würde. Ist hier "Druck" drin? Hm, ist Auffassungssache...... soll nur keine gegenseitiges Beschuldigen sein, denn beide "Seiten" (Angler und Crew) sind wie schon geschrieben wurde, für einen schönen Tag verantwortlich.
Da ist eine ganze Menge Feingefühl gefragt und wenn ich dann wieder irgendwelche Sprüche wie Senfte etc. hier höre, *sorry Reppi....... so nun garnicht  ,* denn ich habe für eine bestimmte Dienstleistung bezahlt und erwarte auch entsprechend Service. Der Kapitän oder die Crew haben für ein reibungsloses Miteinander zu sorgen, das ist deren Job. Bekommt man es da nicht hin......... muss man handeln oder Geschäftszweig wechseln. Ich gehe auch nicht in ein Geschäft vor Ort und lasse mich "anders" behandeln wärend des Einkaufens...... dann wird der Laden gewechselt und gut. Rest erledigt Angebot und Nachfrage

beschu, Danke.......genau so sehe ich das auch. #6


----------



## Brandung1966 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin!
Wir ( 12 begeisterte Angler aus Niedersachsen ) waren am Sonntag mit der MS Rügenwald unterwegs. Ich kann nur abraten. [edit by Admin: Beleididungen haben bei uns nix zu suchen]
 Und werden die nicht wieder auf ihrem Kutter "begrüßen" dürfen...


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Von wo fährt denn die Rügenwald #c


----------



## Brandung1966 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Momentan von Laboe aus.


----------



## HeinBlöd (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Dann solltest Du auch MS Rügen*LAND* schreiben und nicht Rügen*WALD*.
Habe die ganze Ostseeküste nach 'nem Teewurstfrachter abgesucht |peinlich , 
auf der Suche, wen Du wohl meinen könntest...... ;+

Spaß beiseite.

Dieser Trööt ist ja dazu da, seine Erfahrungen bzgl. Kuttertouren zu publizieren.
Und wenn Du/Ihr unzufrieden wart, dann raus damit.
Aber bitte etwas spezifischer, was/wie/wo falsch gelaufen ist.
Davon haben alle Angler was und evtl. auch die Kapitäne/Besatzungen der Schiffe, die hier ja auch mitlesen.


----------



## Jose (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du auch MS Rügen*LAND* schreiben und nicht Rügen*WALD*.
> Habe die ganze Ostseeküste nach 'nem Teewurstfrachter abgesucht |peinlich ,
> auf der Suche, wen Du wohl meinen könntest...... ;+
> 
> ...



tja, ein kleiner schreibfehler, ein paar unbedachte worte und schon klopft der rechtsanwalt an die tür...

nee, so bös ist es nicht, damit es aber nicht so kommt, bitte immer nur selber erlebtes schildern ohne pauschale bewertung sondern so, dass die user sich aufgrund der geschilderten tatsachen ihr eigenes urteil bilden können.


das wäre dann beleidigungs- und geschäftschädigungsfrei, so dass der kritisierte eigner auch stellung beziehen kann und der kritiker im äußersten falle auch vor gericht bestehen kann.

nur so als anmerkung...


----------



## nostradamus (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

aber sonst von sassnitz?


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Jose schrieb:


> tja, ein kleiner schreibfehler, ein paar unbedachte worte und schon klopft der rechtsanwalt an die tür...
> 
> nee, so bös ist es nicht, damit es aber nicht so kommt, bitte immer nur selber erlebtes schildern ohne pauschale bewertung sondern so, dass die user sich aufgrund der geschilderten tatsachen ihr eigenes urteil bilden können.
> 
> ...


regeln gibt es ja überall:m Bitte um die Erlaubnis an Bord kommen zu dürfen
auch an bord
sie dienen dazu,für alle die Fahrten zum Event zu machen! Diese sind bei uns überschaubar und bestehen vor allem aus 2 Punkten:
  1. Wir bitten höflichst darum, keine eigenen Speisen und Getränke mitzubringen.
2. Gute Laune ist ebenfalls Pflicht


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

son schiff hat ja keine Klingel wie wir zu hause( Bitte um die Erlaubnis an Bord kommen zu dürfen)


----------



## diesel21 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ich glaube es hat seinen Grund warum er rügenwald schreibt


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Hallo Boardies #h

Nun mal etwas erfreuliches....

Am Sonntag waren wir zum zweiten mal auf der Seeadler in( Rostock) .
Mit 5 Mann konnten wir knapp 70 Dorsche ueberlisten.
Service ist super und Bernd ein Mensch und Kapitaen zum anfassen,(ist nur ne redewendung,bloss nicht versuchen:q).

Fruehstueck muss man vorbestellen was dann von seiner Frau echt liebevoll zubereitet wird.

Toll ist dierekt am Schiff zu parken und das am Sonntag auch noch for free.

Platz maessig ist das mit 12 anglern schon echt Luxus!

Super finden wir die flachwasserangelei auf Seeadler bzw das ultralight -angeln.

Was soll ich sagen? Wir haben wieder gebucht,denn wir sind jetzt Seeadler:k 

Liebe Gruesse
Basti


----------



## angelnrolfman (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Basti- Fantasti schrieb:


> Hallo Boardies #h
> 
> Nun mal etwas erfreuliches....
> 
> ...


 
Hört sich ja echt gut an, Danke für's feedback !!! #6


----------



## offense80 (25. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Petri zu den super Fängen und vielen Dank für deinen Bericht


----------



## Macker (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin Moin wir waren gestern mit einer 6er Gruppr auf der Rügenland.
Am sehr Frühen Morgen hatte ich ja hier noch gelesen wie es anderen ergangen ist.
Da habe ich noch gedacht ok lassen wir uns mal Überraschen.
Aus unsererer Sicht gab es nix zu meckern.
Im Gegenteil die beiden Mädels hinterm Tresen sagten sogar zu uns ohne das wir den Turead hier erwähnt haben.
Wenn was nicht ok ist oder ihr unsere Sprüche nicht angemessen findet sprecht mit uns darüber.
Bitte nicht runter schlucken und dann Online runterputzen.
Also wir hatten nix zu Meckern war alles ok ein gelungner Tag,

Gruß Jörg


----------



## angelnrolfman (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Macker schrieb:


> Moin Moin wir waren gestern mit einer 6er Gruppr auf der Rügenland.
> Am sehr Frühen Morgen hatte ich ja hier noch gelesen wie es anderen ergangen ist.
> Da habe ich noch gedacht ok lassen wir uns mal Überraschen.
> Aus unsererer Sicht gab es nix zu meckern.
> ...


 

Moin Jörg,

vorweg, ich spreche hier nicht von der Seeadler o.ä.

.......sicherlich wäre es das Beste gleich vor Ort solche Dinge anzusprechen. Teilweise gab es aber schon "Erlebnisse" wo man es wohl lieber gelassen hat, da es sonst mit Teilen der Besatzung zu "Handgreiflichkeiten" gekommen wäre. So hat man eben die "Zeit zum Runterkommen " verstreichen lassen.
Auch fallen einem Dinge erst einige Zeit später ein, da man "Negatives" schneller verdrängt.
Generell hast du Recht und ich finde auch gut, dass man dich / euch angesprochen und du es hier weitergegeben hast #6.

Danke dafür........

Das sollte uns alle auch nochmal daran erinnern, evtl. direkt mit Kaptain oder Besatzungen zu sprechen (wenn es die Situation erlaubt) und nicht hier die Anonymität des Boards nutzen, um dann hier "Gas zu geben". 
Denn einen "Ruf" hat man schnell weg und ist so leicht nicht wieder zu richten....... |rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (26. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

@ Macker :    Klasse, vielleicht hat dieser Trööt ja schon geholfen !
 Was habt Ihr denn an die Leinen bekommen ?


----------



## Macker (30. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Sorry das ich erst jetzt Antworte.
Bin durch die Dorschtage nicht dazu gekommen.
Wir 6 hatten an dem Mittwoch 81 Dorsche zwischen 45 und 82cm.
War ne richtig schöne Tour wo Pilker mal wieder der Bringer waren.
Am Donnerstag waren wir dann auf der MS Blauort wo wir Ähnliche Fänge hatten allerdings war die Durchschnittsgröße etwas besser.
Da mussten es dann die Gummifische richten.
Wir hatten aber auch da nix zu Meckern waren 2 Richtig gute Tage wo alles Stimmte Schiffe Crews Kapitäne Mitangler und Fische alles Top.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HeinBlöd (30. März 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Hallo Macker ( Jörg ),

 dann erstmal Petri zu Euren Fängen und Guten Hunger !
 Danke für Deinen Bericht. Klingt ja wirklich so, daß alle Beteiligten ein paar Super-Tage hatten #6


----------



## offense80 (18. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Kutter: MS Antares 

Datum: 18.04.2015

Ort: Orth auf Fehmarn

Service: Gut, es wurde sofort beim gaffen geholfen, frisch gezapftes Bier an Bord! 

Besatzung: sehr nett und hilfsbereit, Rio hatte immer einen lustigen Spruch auf Lager.

Kapitän: Es waren sehr schwere Bedingungen mit nur 0.4 Knoten Drift. Daher wurden nur 3 Driften gefahren, was nicht unbedingt optimal war. Freundliche Ansagen über Tiefe, Stand der Fische usw. 

Hygiene: Das Schiff war sauber und aufgeräumt. Gemütlicher Salon. 

Homepage des Kutters: Aktuelle Preise, sehr übersichtlich

Parkmöglichkeiten: TOP da DIREKT am Schiff und dazu KOSTENLOS!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (19. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

@offense80: Wie lang war denn die Fahrzeit? Ich war mal vor ein paar Jahren auf der Antares und habe ganz ordentlich gefangen. Leider wurde das Angeln sehr früh beendet und die Rückfahrt im Schneckentempo durchgeführt.


----------



## offense80 (19. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Die Fahrzeit war ziemlich lang, da wir bis ( ich glaube ) in dänische Gewässer gefahren sind. Haben erst hinter der Fahrrinne angefangen zu angeln. Kadettrinne? Kattegatrinne? Irgend wie so hieß das glaube ich


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Kutter: MS Antares 

Datum: 18.04.2015

Ort: Orth auf Fehmarn

Service: Freundlich und hilfsbereit

Besatzung: sehr nett 

Persönliche Eindrücke: Eine Fahrtzeit von ca. 4 Std bei einer Ausfahrt von ca. 8 Std ist für mich nicht so "verständlich". Auch die *3 Driften* in der 4 stündigen Angelzeit waren nicht so der Bringer. Sicherlich ist es auch für erfahrene Kapitäne schwierig, wenn der Fisch nicht will. Nur wundert es einen schon, wenn Kutter in der Nähe öfter umsetzten und weitere Versuche starteten. So war irgensdwie nicht zu erkennen, dass man sich extrem Mühe gab, sorry. Bei ca. 1,5 Std auf der Stelle kam dieser Eindruck schon auf. #c.......... als zum Schluss auf unserer Seite doch noch 5-6Ruten krum waren, wurde "abgehupt". (Da hätte etwas mehr Feingefühl die Situation schon verbessern können)
Wie gesagt, mein persönlicher Eindruck........

Generell: ...... für mich persölich hat der Kapitän seine Chance für eine Super-Werbung hier im Anglerboard garnicht genutzt! Sicherlich kann auch er nicht zaubern, aber da hätte schon mehr kommen müssen......sorry. #c


----------



## Andal (20. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Dann hat der also in über 10 Jahren nichts dazugelernt, respektive an seiner Fahrerei geändert. Bemerkenswert!


----------



## Ruti Island (20. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ich fahre am 24.04. & 25.04. auch mit der MS Antares raus. Bin gespannt wie es bei uns wird und werde dann berichten.


----------



## angelnrolfman (20. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Ruti Island schrieb:


> Ich fahre am 24.04. & 25.04. auch mit der MS Antares raus. Bin gespannt wie es bei uns wird und werde dann berichten.


 
Moin Nils, super ....... wäre gut zu wissen, ob es jedesmal so abläuft?!#c
Aber Andal hat ja schon sowas "angedeutet"....... echt schade#c


----------



## Andal (20. April 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Wie schon gesagt, es ist etwas über 10 Jahre her. Da hatten wir den Kutter komplett gechartert, mit damals 35 Personen. Man sollte ja annehmen, dass sich die Schuffsführung dann etwas an den Interessen der Kundschaft richtet. Pustekuchen. Weil wir tatsächlich und vorrangig fischen wollten und den feilgebotenen alkoholischen Getränken so gut wie keine Beachtung schenkten, fuhr er halt auch bloß irgendwo hin, machte irgendwelche Driften und fischmäßig war es eine Nullnummer. Ein paar kleine Wittlinge, ein paar Dörschchen und das wars. Am Ende der kleinen Seereise durften wir dann feststellen, dass die anderen Kutter im gleichen Hafen ganz normale Fänge aufwiesen...

Ob die beiden hier beschriebenen Erfahrungen nun Zufälle, oder Regelmäßigkeiten darstellen sollen andere beantworten. Ein G'schmäckle bleibt trotzdem.


----------



## offense80 (4. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Kutter: Mc Fish

Datum:04.05.2015

Ort: Maasholm

Service: Kostenloser Kaffee, Softgetränke

Besatzung: Siehe Kapitän

Kapitän: Einen besseren habe ich noch nie gehabt. Gerd fährt in nur 20 Minuten die Hotspots an, und booom sind die Ruten krumm. Ein super Kerl, immer einen Spruch auf Lager. Hilft sofort beim landen der Fische, entweder per Gaff oder mit der Hand. 

Hygiene: Das Schiff ist blitzeblank, Toiletten sind in Form eines Kanisters an Bord vorhanden 

Homepage des Kutters: Gerd bringt sie immer auf den neuesten Stand. Bilder und Videos, aktuelles, alles vorhanden.

Parkmöglichkeiten: Sind momentan noch 3 Minuten vom Schiff entfernt, im Sommer sollte man auf dem vorderen Parkplatz parken. Aber selbst dieser ist nur 6-7 Minuten vom Schiff entfernt. 

Fazit: Kutter ab jetzt NO WAY
         Mc Fisch am liebsten EVERY DAY


----------



## Ruti Island (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Kutter: MS Antares

Datum: 24.04. & 25.04.

Ort: Orth auf Fehmarn

Service: es war immer schnell ein Gaff da

Besatzung: der Bootsmann Rio, der von vielen als sehr lustig und nett empfunden wird, war mir einfach nur unsympathisch 

Kapitän: Es wurden keine Ansagen zu Tiefe oder den letzten erfolgreichen Ködern gemacht. Der Kapitän war sehr nett und hat den Fisch wirklich gesucht. Wenn nach 10 Minuten nichts gefangen wurde ging's weiter und wenn gefangen wurde sind wir so lang geblieben bis nichts mehr gebissen hat.

Hygiene: Wie es auf einem Kutter halt so ist...

Verpflegung: Frühstück und Mittag waren ganz gut, allerdings etwas wenig für hungrige Seebären.

Homepage des Kutters: Ist aktuell.

Wir hatten zwei Tage Vollcharter vom Verein. Es wurde sehr schlecht gefangen, allerdings wurden viele Fiche einfach gehakt was uns vermuten ließ, dass der Fisch da ist, aber einfach satt ist.


----------



## HeinBlöd (5. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin Nils,
 danke für den Bericht. Klingt ja ( leider ) auch nicht übermäßig euphorisch, was Du da berichtest...


----------



## Rostl (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Hallo Zusammen,
hier auch leider mal was negatives:
Geplant und gebuchte Ausfahrt war Dezember 2014!
geleistete Anzahlung im Januar
Ort: Peenemünde
Schiff: MS "Prof. Krümmel"
geplante Ausfahrt: 02.05.2015
Gruppengröße: 9 Personen (nur wir) + 6 weitere Fremde
Tour: Ostsee, 1 Tag
Absage: 30.04.2015 Nachmittag (nach Ankunft im Angelcamp)
Grund: Windstärke 6!

Wetter an diesen Tag war sonnig und max Windstärke 4.
Wir waren bei diesen Wetter mit 4-Personen-Booten vor Ruden auf Hornhecht.
Letztendlich wurde von allen im Hafen gesagt, dass der Kapitän der Krümmel das gern macht, wenn er keine Lust hat. Seit also gewarnt!


----------



## offense80 (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Das ist ja mal ne krasse Sache. Danke das du dies hier reingestellt hast, damit andere nicht den selben Fehler begehen bzw. nachher enttäuscht werden.


----------



## HeinBlöd (7. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Rostl schrieb:


> geleistete Anzahlung im Januar


 
 Gab's denn wenigstens die Kohle retour ;+


----------



## Rostl (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ja natürlich. :g Sonst hätte ich hier noch nichts reingeschrieben.

Positiv war, dass das Angelcamp "Halbinsel Peenemünde" (MolaBeach) uns da noch mit einen kleinen Boot aushelfen konnte.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (13. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ist in letzter Zeit mal jemand mit der MS Simone von Eckernförde aus raus gewesen?
Essen? Filetierbretter? Service? Wo kann man parken?

Grüße #h


----------



## Tinca52 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Andal schrieb:


> Dann hat der also in über 10 Jahren nichts dazugelernt, respektive an seiner Fahrerei geändert. Bemerkenswert!


Genau!!!#c


----------



## HeinBlöd (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Tinca52 schrieb:


> Genau!!!#c



Geht's auch etwas 'genauer' ? #c


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Ist in letzter Zeit mal jemand mit der MS Simone von Eckernförde aus raus gewesen?
> Essen? Filetierbretter? Service? Wo kann man parken?
> 
> Grüße #h



Gestern! Morgens war die Crew ein wenig norddeutsch muffelig, änderte sich aber im laufe des Tages . Gefangen wurde sehr gut, teilweise über 30 Dorsche/ Person (diejenigen die leicht gefischt haben). Der Schnitt lag schätzungsweise bei 6- 8 Dorschen pro Person. Die meisten Fische hatten eine gute Größe (bis 80 cm), mein größter lag bei 65cm. Die Crew hat sich verdammt viel Mühe gegeben den Fisch zu finden. Essen und Toilette ok. Ist halt ein altes Schiff, aber für eine Kuttertour echt ok. War meine erste Kuttertour seit über 20 Jahren, da ein paar Kollegen mal mit einem Kutter raus wollten. Ich bleibe lieber beim Kleinboot angeln. Deshalb war ich auch nicht sonderlich motiviert, was sich beim Fangerfolg bemerkbar machte... Mir ist das auf einem Kutter zu eng.

Ich fand es sehr gut, dass die Angelplätze nummeriert sind und man morgens seinen Platz zugewiesen bekommt.


----------



## HeinBlöd (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

@ Fisherbandit : Wie sieht es denn dort jetzt mit Parkplätzen aus ?
Seit sie den Hafen 'upgraden', hat sich die Parksituation ja nicht unbedingt verbessert #t


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> @ Fisherbandit : Wie sieht es denn dort jetzt mit Parkplätzen aus ?
> Seit sie den Hafen 'upgraden', hat sich die Parksituation ja nicht unbedingt verbessert #t


 
 Ist immer noch schlecht, so weit ich das beurteilen kann. Wir hatten ein Appartement in der Hafenspitze gemietet und da gehört ein Stellplatz zu. Ein Parkplatz ist am Exer (ca. 700m entfernt), da kostet die Tageskarte (glaube ich) 6.- Euro, ansonsten 30 Minuten = 50 Cent. Auf jeden Fall ist die Parkdauer dort unbegrenzt.


----------



## MortyHH (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Kutter: MS Antje D

Datum:04.05.2015

Ort: Maasholm

Service: 5- s. Beschreibung unten

Besatzung: 5- s. Beschreibung unten

Kapitän/ Besatzung/Service: Es werden keine Zettel gemacht, Käse war morgens iwann alle, also nur noch Salami....,  wenn man für 12,50 €  Getränke ordert können sie nicht auf 50oi rausgeben, wir rufen Gaff  und keiner kommt, erst als wir selbst gaffen wollten kam einer.  Begründung: Hier wird die Hand gehoben und nicht gerufen, das höhren wir  nicht. Das sollen wir woher wissen?#c
Dann der Oberhammer: Ich lasse einen Dorsch gaffen, Kaptain: Sowas läßt  du gaffen? Ich: Der sah im Wasser größer aus?? Er: Brille putzen hilft!  Ich: Heute Nacht aufm Supermannheft geschlafen?? Danach hat er kein Wort merh mit mir gewechselt:q.
Alles in allem eine ehr unmotivierte Crew die genervt wirkte wenn sie arbeiten sollte.|uhoh: 

Hygiene: Okay, Toilette war sauber, der Aufenthaltsraum ebenfalls

Homepage des Kutters: ähm....welches Jahr haben wir? Manche Unternehmer haben es immer noch nicht erkannt, dass ein I-Net Auftritt das A und O ist.

Parkmöglichkeiten: Entwerdem beim Hotel aufm Hinterparklatz KOSTENLOS oder für 2oi aufm PArkplatz am Hafen.

Fazit: Grade in der Zeit wo sie in der Region das einzigste Angelschiff sind (Blauort in Büsum und Simone in der Werft) könnte man richtig Umsatz machen und Werbung machen für das Schiff. Will man nicht und man versucht mit aller Macht, dass die Leudde nicht wieder kommen. Haben sie geschafft, da wir nicht wieder kommen werden.

*Die Fänge, das möchte ich ganz klar sagen, waren sehr gut. Wir hatten zu sechst ca. 120-130 Dorsche.*


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Gut zu wissen. Ich wollte in 2 Wochen auch ursprünglich mal mit diesem Kutter fahren. Aber nächste Woche Samstag soll die Simone ja wieder am Start sein.


----------



## angelnrolfman (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin Morty,
Danke....schöner Bericht. #6 Irgendwie hat man das Gefühl, die "stolzen Herren" wollen keine Gäste oder ihren ganzen Frust an den Kunden ablassen. #c
Das man sich selbst das eigene Grab schaufelt raffen die wohl nicht #c. Sicherlich ist es nicht immer einfach und die Gäste wohl auch nicht, aber wie oft kommen in den letzten Jahren solche Berichte?? War es früher auch so? Oder liegt es an den Kunden?#c

Vieleicht hat ja irgendeiner ne passende Antwort??!!!  Denn da hat man echt keinen Bock mehr....und wenn in Zukunft keine oder weniger Angler da hochfahren, ist das Geheule wieder gross und man schimpft auf die EU ........|rolleyes.


----------



## HeinBlöd (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Morty,

dank für Deinen Bericht.
Ich selber war noch nicht mit der Antje draussen, aber wenn man auf anderen Kuttern mit Kollegen in 'nen Klönschnack kommt, habe ich bisher ( wie gesagt, nur aus 2.ter Hand ) gehört, daß die Antje vom Aufbau wohl sehr wurffreundlich sein soll und das sie halt relativ kurze Anfahrtszeiten bis zum 1.ten Tuten haben soll.
Über Service und Laune der Besatzung klang es dann aber ähnlich, wie von Dir....

Zumindest habt Ihr ja recht ordentlich gefangen #6
Und das ist ja erstmal das Wichtigste.... auch wenn man sich als Kunde das Drumherum doch etwas prof. wünschen dürfte.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Das sehe ich anders. Ich gehe nicht auf den Kutter um schlechte Laune und noch schlechteren Service zu bekommen. Für mich hat angeln was mit Erholung und guter Laune zu tun. Ob ich 10 oder 12 Dorsche fange ist mir egal.
Wenn der Rest stimmt, dann fühle ich mich wohl und als Gast willkommen. Das ist doch meine Freizeit und mein Geld. Das das gebe ich dann lieber dort aus, wo ich auch als Gast behandelt werde, auch wenn ich unter Umständen 2 Fische weniger fange. Das mache ich mit fast allen Dingen des Lebens so. Fängt beim Bäcker an.


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



MortyHH schrieb:


> ...Ich: Heute Nacht aufm Supermannheft geschlafen?? Danach hat er kein Wort merh mit mir gewechselt:q.*..*



ja, sowas macht echt stimmung. bloß welche?


----------



## Doc Dietmar (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

manchmal liegts auch an den anglern und nicht immer an der crew|kopfkrat|wavey:


----------



## diesel21 (29. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte vor circa 2 Jahren auch ein schlechtes Erlebnis auf der MS  Antje. Als ich an Bord ging mir meinen Platz aussuchte und nach der dazugehörigen Fischkiste fragte bekomme ich ganz trocken gesagt  fang erst mal einen Fisch dann kriegst du ne Kiste. Als es dann soweit war und ich meinen ersten Fisch schlug ich ihn ab und legt ihn auf dem Boden,das war mein Fehler !!!Ich bekam sofort  was zu hören ich zitiere die ******* machst du nachher selber sauber!  Als ich als Land Ratte fragte wo denn die Fischkisten sind sagte der Captain  na Achtern ich ????? Ich fragte was ist denn Achtern bekam dann nur  ein Kopfschütteln und das war's. 
Jetzt zum positiven nach circa 45 Minuten Ausfahrt kann man angeln. Der Kapitän startet nicht pünktlich zur Mittagszeit eine 30-minütige (Ich fahre durch die Gegend und suche Fisch Tour.
Ich fahre nicht mehr mit diesem Kutter  raus
Rechtschreibfehler sind geschenkt und einen schönen Abend euch noch.


----------



## yukonjack (29. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> manchmal liegts auch an den anglern und nicht immer an der crew|kopfkrat|wavey:



An deeeeeeeeen Anglern liegt es garantiert nicht. Natürlich können mal 2-3 Angler aus der Rolle fallen, der Rest verhält sich aber normal. 
 Hast du aber ne mufflige Crew, können diese 2-3 Mann deeeeeeeen Anglern den ganzen Tag versauen.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Doc Dietmar schrieb:


> manchmal liegts auch an den anglern und nicht immer an der crew|kopfkrat|wavey:


 
........... ja, auch das ist möglich, aber dann hat der Kapitän und die Crew dafür zu sorgen, dass der Rest der Angler einen guten Tag verbringt. Das gehört meiner Meinung nach zum Geschäft #c.

......stimme da yukonjack vollkommen zu


----------



## Dorschoffi (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Hallo,
wollte mich auchal zur Antje äußern. Ich fahre seit über 20 Jahren mit dem Schiff raus. Früher bis zu 10 Fahrten pro Jahr. Heute schaff ich es leider nur noch 1-2 mal pro Jahr. Die Besatzung hat über die Jahre häufiger gewechselt und ich muss auch gestehen, dass die Jetzige sehr muffelig rüber kommt. Nicht zu vergleich mit der Zeit als "Shorty" noch an Bord war. Das Gaff war immer bereit und sein Gelaber war unvergleichlich. Trotzdem komme ich immer noch gerne trotz 250 km Anfahrt nach Maasholm. Es gefällt mir einfach, vielleicht ist es auch etwas Gewohnheit. Die Fänge vor Maasholm sind meist recht ordentlich, wobei das bei mir nicht an oberster Stelle steht. Die Anfahrt zu den Spots ist in der Tat recht kurz. Wenn kein Fisch vor Schleimünde zu finden ist werden aus meiner Sicht aber auch keine großen Anstrengungen mehr unternommen um weiter Entfernte Fanggründe anzusteuern (Spritkosten). Früher gings dann rübet bis nach Aero. Trotz alle dem ich fahre immer wieder gerne mit der Antje obwohl ich schon fast jeden Kutter in SH durch habe. Letzlich liegt es an jedem selber was er von so einer Ausfahrt macht. Ich persönlich kann mich auchit einer muffeligen Crew angagieren. Man muss die ja nicht heiraten.
Maasholm ich komme wieder, Gruß aus der Heide.


----------



## MortyHH (30. Juni 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, sowas macht echt stimmung. bloß welche?




Da hast du natürlich nicht ganz unrecht und ich kann auch viele dumme Sprüche ab aber das ging in meinen Augen gar nicht. 
Es ist doch meine Sache ob ich den Dorsch gaffen lasse oder nicht oder wie siehst du das?|kopfkrat|wavey:

Es hat sich halt in den Tag eingereiht.
Ein Beispiel vlt noch:  Wenn ich um 7.30 ablege und um 6.30 kein Kaffee fertig habe, wohlgemerkt aus nem Vollautomaten, dann darf ich keine Fresse ziehen wenn man mit nem Bäckerkaffe vom Bäcker an der Pier steht oder?

Wie gesagt es ist ein Diestleistungsunternehmen und wenn ich keine "Dienste" am Kunden vollbringe um den Kunden zu "befriedigen" dann kommt der Kunde nicht mehr wieder. 
Kein Kunde=kein Geld

Andere Crew und alles ist top


----------



## Pale Rider (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Antje D:

 Ich war letztes Jahr einmal mit der Antje D unterwegs.
 Und es war auch das Letzte Mal!!!
 Nur wer Bock hat sich Blöd anpöbeln zu lassen, der sollte mit diesem Schiff fahren!


----------



## Sharky1 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ich war im April in Maasholm und hab sein Anlegemanöver mit bekommen. Da hat einer am Kai seinen Tampen zum festmachen angenommen.... man hat den den fertig gemacht weil der nicht sofort auf den richtigen Poller gelegt hat.|krach: Ich hätte den wieder rein geschmissen. Mit den würde ich nicht mal umsonst mitfahren.


----------



## angelnrolfman (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

..... hört sich ja alles nicht so "prickelnd" an. Positives war wohl nur der entsprechend gute Fang. (Der aber die "Leistung" der Besatzung nicht wettmacht)#d

Hoffe nur, dass hier auch mal Besatzungen / Kapitäne reinschauen und entsprechend reagieren??!! 
Denn aus sowas hier kann man auch seine "Lehren" ziehen #c|rolleyes


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Es ist doch meine Sache ob ich den Dorsch gaffen lasse oder nicht oder wie siehst du das?|kopfkrat|wavey:


 
 Klar ist es Deine Sache.
 Wie groß war denn der Dorsch 'in question' ?


----------



## MortyHH (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

57cm, knapp gehakt und ich habe eine Meforute bis 50 wg benutzt. Das war mir dann doch zu riskant.


----------



## HeinBlöd (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Wenn man in dieser Konstellation dann auch noch angemacht wird, wenn man Gaffhilfe anfordert #d

 Ich gestehe jedem mal einen Tag zu, wo er mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden ist; passiert einem selber ja auch mal.

 Aber in so einem Fall hat wohl jemand sein eigenes Business-Model nicht ganz durchblickt...... |uhoh:


----------



## MS aus G (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ich komme auch aus dem Dienstleistungssektor, aber wenn ich das hier so lese kommt mir der Gedanke, das der Kapitän/die Besatzung doch besser auf einem Fischkutter aufgehoben wären, als auf Gäste bzw. Angler losgelassen zu werden!!! Auch wenn man mal einen "schlechten" Tag hat, darf das kein Gast/Angler merken bzw. darf nicht auch noch angemacht werden!!! Dann soll er in seiner Kajüte schmollen, aber wenn jemand Hilfe benötigt muss die ohne "Murren" geleistet werden, egal wie absurd es dem Kapitän/der Besatzung erscheinen mag!!!

 Zur Antje kann ich aktuell leider nichts sagen! Ich war ende der 90iger 3x mit dem Verein auf dem Kutter und muss sagen, das da, nach meiner Auffassung, alles in Ordnung war!!! Fische gab es genug, Essen war in ok., Service war sehr gut, eigentlich alles wirklich zufriedenstellend und auch weiter zu Empfehlen!!! Was ich sehr kurios fand war, das ich sogar einen "Deckel" machen konnte!!! Das war dann so, das ich eine Nummer der Registrierkasse bekam, und dann sämtlichen Verzehr auf die Nummer schreiben konnte und erst am Ende der Fahrt bezahlt habe!!! Da aber der Kapitän/die Besatzung öfter gewechselt haben soll, wird das Heute wohl nicht mehr die gleiche Besatzung sein, wie in den 90igern, denn dann müssten die sich wirklich um 180 Grad gedreht haben!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## pike-81 (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moinsen!
Also für mich gehört ein etwas rauherer Ton an Board einfach dazu. 
Darf man alles nicht zu ernst nehmen. 
Am besten entsprechend kontern, oder im Falle von Fischkiste und Gaff nachdrücklich Argumente bringen. 
Dann läuft das. 
Ist jedenfalls meine Erfahrung. 
Fehlt nur noch, daß das "Sie" eingeführt wird...
Petri


----------



## MS aus G (1. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Es wurde ja entsprechend "gekontert" mit Supermannheft oder so. Und was ist dabei rausgekommen? Funkstille!!! Also wenn das "laufen" bedeutet!?! Na ich weis ja nicht!!!

 Und das mit dem "nach dem Gaff rufen" "bei uns wird die Hand gehoben", kenne ich so dann auch nicht wirklich!?! Denn wenn ich einen schönen Fisch im Drill habe, bleibt mir bestimmt keine Zeit die Hand zu heben und zu hoffen, das das jemand sieht oder mitbekommt!!! Das Rufen wird dann auch zu demjenigen "getragen" den es betrifft. Dann noch der Satz, der ist zu klein zum Gaffen oder so ähnlich. Geht gar nicht!!! Aber wenn Dir das gefällt!?! Meinetwegen!!! Mein Fall wäre das nicht. Denn ich sage ja auch nicht "Ich hab nicht genug gefangen und zahle dann nur die Hälfte, oder so!!!" Oder die Fische waren aber klein, dann gibt es auch nur kleines Geld!!!" Mal sehen wie der Kapitän oder Mannschaft darauf reagieren würde!?! Ich glaube mal dann wäre der Ton noch etwas "rauher" als die See bei Windstärke 10!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## offense80 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Jetzt stelle man sich mal vor, die Crew hat wieder einen besch**** Tag erwischt, der Kapitän hat den selben immer noch, und eine Gruppe bestehend aus 20 Leuten, die das ganze Jahr in einem Gewebe arbeitet, wo man schon mal schnell mit der Hand sein muss falls es zu Störungen der "Betriebsruhe"kommt, hat sich auf diesen Kutter eingefunden....... Heidewitzka Herr Kapitän! 

Das war jetzt eben nur mal eine kleine Fantasie die sich die Kapitäne (falls sie dies hier mitlesen sollten), mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen sollten. Denn UNMÖGLICH ist nichts. 

Wenn einige Schiffe so weiter machen, wird bald folgendes auf deren Internetseiten stehen:

Fahrt: 35 Euro
Freundliches Lächeln des Kapitäns: 5 Euro 
Freundliche Crew: Std. 7,50 Euro
Hilfe beim Gaffen: pro 10 cm Fisch 1 Euro
Gaffen mit Lächeln: zusätzlich 2 Euro

P.S. wir haben einen Geldautomaten an Bord und aktzeptieren auch EC Karten und alle gängigen Kreditkarten


----------



## angelnrolfman (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> Also für mich gehört ein etwas rauherer Ton an Board einfach dazu.
> Darf man alles nicht zu ernst nehmen.
> Am besten entsprechend kontern, oder im Falle von Fischkiste und Gaff nachdrücklich Argumente bringen.
> ...


 
..... gestehe ja auch jedem seine Meinung zu, aber das war nix.
Wie Mario schon schrieb, wenn die mit Gästen oder Anglern nicht umgehen können, sollen sie Krabben fangen.|rolleyes

Rauher Ton ist die eine Seite, aber für's "Anpöbeln" noch bezahlen ?? Na ja, hat eben jeder seine eigene Auffassung.
Generell sollten mehr Angler da die Bremse ziehen und wegbleiben, evtl. merkt man dann was (was ich nicht glaube!!!). 
*Dann können sich solche Besatzungen (gibt es leider zu viele und auch immer mehr, die den "vernünftigen Umgang" unter Mitmenschen nicht als Standard ansehen) voll und ganz evtl. auf Seebestattungen konzenrieren??!! #c.......... da hat man keine Widerworte !!! * 

Das ist meine Meinung und dazu stehe ich !!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Es ist doch ganz einfach:
Der Markt wirds regeln.

Nicht jedem Angler muss es auf jedem Kutter gefallen.

Ohne auf den Vorgang einzugehen (so eine persönliche Schilderung zu bewerten ohne weiter Umstände zu kennen, find ich eben persönlich eher schwer), muss man einfach mal drüber nachdenken, dass viele Kutter bereits aufgeben mussten - weil sie mit ihren (verbliebenen) Kunden eben nicht mehr den Kutter, die Betriebskosten und Besatzung plus einem anständigen Gewinn finanzieren konnten.

Und andere Kutter überlebten bis heute - liegt wohl daran, dass sie genügend Kunden haben, denen ihr Angebot passend erscheint...

Dass es Auswüchse und schlechte Tage IMMER mal geben kann (auch bei guten Kuttern), bei anderen das vielleicht auch mehr oder weniger zur Tagesordnung gehört, ist wie in jeder anderen Branche auch.

Langfristig wird das aber nie gut gehen, sondern sich regeln..

Beim Angelkuttern genauso wie bei Restaurants, Autowerkstätten, Putzfrauen etc..

Also einfach etwas mehr Contenance - es wird ja niemand zum mitfahren gezwungen - auf KEINEM Kutter..


----------



## offense80 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ey wer bist du denn, das du dich hier so aufführst..... ....uuups ääääh Hallo Thomas looooooool

Nee im Ernst, du hast natürlich recht. Gezwungen wird keiner, aber wenn ich dafür bezahlt habe, und die Besatzung ist so unterirdisch, kann ich ja nicht einfach sagen " so, lass mich mal da vorn an Tonne 5 raus, ich geh den Rest zu Fuß" :q

Wenn ich so zu meinen "Kunden" wäre ( die noch nicht mal dafür bezahlen....ok auf eine Art schon...Insider wissen was ich meine  )
würde ich mir ratzfatz ein Diszi einfangen. Ok, die meisten Kunden kommen trotzdem wieder, allerdings nicht freiwillig.


----------



## Mogelbaum (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Hey Ihr,

wir fahren seit 8 Jahren jedes Jahr im Sommer von Laboe aus mit der  MS  Langeland I raus, einmal pro Jahr, mehr geht leider nicht weil die Anfahrt ziemlich lang ist (komme aus Südhessen) und das Geld nicht reicht. 
Das heißt aber wir kennen die Crew mitlerweile ziemlich gut und haben bisher ausnahmslos gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Es waren immer tolle Tage auf dem Wasser und gut Fisch gabs meistens auch noch. Leider musste Die MS Langeland ihre Fahrten einstellen, da der Cpt Gunter im März verstorben ist.
An dieser Stelle mein herzliches Beileid.

Dieses Jahr im August werden wir es mit einem gemieteten 15 PS auf "eigene Faust" versuchen, falls wir damit überfordert sind oder nichts beisst, werden wir auf Dauer nach einem anderen Kutter ausschau halten müssen. 

Ansich ist mein Beitrag in diesem Thread unangebracht, weil die Langeland ja nicht mehr fährt, aber ich möchte trotzdem nocheinmal Danke an die Crew und an Gunter sagen, für die vielen Erinnerungen und die gute Laune, einfach dafür mit euch auf dem Wasser gewesen zu sein.

LG,

Mo


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Wow. Mit 15 PS und mehreren Leuten auf die Förde?? Viel Glück. Da solltet ihr euch lieber überlegen auf die Blauort zu wechseln. Oder nach Eckenförde auf die Simone.


----------



## HeinBlöd (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Die Blauort ist dann noch in Büsum; auf Makrelen.
Bis zum 01.09. ist Laboe 'kutterfreie Zone'.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



HeinBlöd schrieb:


> Die Blauort ist dann noch in Büsum; auf Makrelen.
> Bis zum 01.09. ist Laboe 'kutterfreie Zone'.



 Ab September wieder Blauort. Daher ja der Tipp mit der MS Simone :g


----------



## MortyHH (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Aber erst ab dem 11.7- bis dahin ist sie, warum auch immer, in der Werft.....


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (3. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ja, ab nächste Woche Samstag soll sie wieder fahren. Ich bin dabei :vik:


----------



## Goswyn (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Ich kann die negativen Eindrücke auf der Antje.D nur bestätigen,da ich mir vor drei Wochen die gleichen Ansagen anhören musste(Arm heben fürs Gaffen,zu klein zum Gaffen).Muss dazu sagen,dass ich seit über 30 Jahren das Kutterangeln betreibe und sowas noch nie erlebt habe.Meiner Meinung nach liegt es daran,dass der Eigentümer sich nicht genügend um den Ablauf an Bord kümmert.Die Crew incl. Kapitän sind Angestellte und scheinen Narrenfreiheit zu geniessen.Ich werde mich jedenfalls schriftlich beim Eigner beschweren und kann jedem nur empfehlen,dies ebenfalls zu tun.
Link:http://www.restaurant-schunta.de/hochseeangelfahrten-antje-d/kontakt/index.php
Ich denke oft wehmütig an den tollen Service auf der Aldebaran in Eckernförde unter Kapt. Jupitz zurück...


----------



## MS aus G (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Das ist bestimmt eine gute Idee!!!

 Halte uns mal bitte auf dem Laufenden, wie die Reaktion auf die Beschwerde ausfällt!!! Ich hoffe sehr, das es eine Reaktion gibt!!!

 Gruß Mario


----------



## Goswyn (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Mach ich.


----------



## diesel21 (5. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Was meiner Meinung nach viel trauriger ist, das der Kutter eine Art Monopol hat und das leider nicht ausnutzt. Wenn man sich vorstelle  dass sich der Kutter in Heiligenhafen durchsetzen müsste wäre der schon dreimal Pleite


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Fahre in 2 Wochen das erste mal nach Warnemünde, Kutter(Name kenne ich noch nicht) mit 16 Mann an Bord. Bin gespannt was mich dort erwartet. Nachmittagsfahrt, auch das erste mal.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Na dann viel Spaß :m


----------



## yukonjack (6. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß :m



muss nicht selber Autofahren, im Notfall wird sich der Frust weggesoffen.........


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

...... ich meinte mit dem viel Spaß auch eher den Kutter und nicht deine Autofahrt inkl. Alk #6
Aber vielleicht kannst du deine Erfahrung dann auch wegsaufen :vik:


----------



## angelotti79 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin
War auch schon mal mit den roten Kuttern von Warnemünde draußen. Muss sagen das mir das ganz gut gefallen hat. Bei den sanitären Anlagen und der Verpflegung muss man abstriche machen, aber vom anglerischen und dem Bemühen Fisch zu finden absolut top. :vik:
Habe dort auch schon eine Nachmittagsfahrt mitgemacht. Fand ich ganz gut, mal was anderes. Wünsch dir viel Spaß #a


----------



## nostradamus (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



angelotti79 schrieb:


> Moin
> War auch schon mal mit den roten Kuttern von Warnemünde draußen. Muss sagen das mir das ganz gut gefallen hat. Bei den sanitären Anlagen und der Verpflegung muss man abstriche machen, aber vom anglerischen und dem Bemühen Fisch zu finden absolut top. :vik:
> ...



Hi,

man muss vor Wanemünde schon schauen mit wem man fährt! Habe dort auch einige schräge erfahrungen gemacht!


----------



## yukonjack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> man muss vor Wanemünde schon schauen mit wem man fährt! Habe dort auch einige schräge erfahrungen gemacht!



Hab da keinen Einfluss drauf, ist ne Gruppenfahrt bei der ich mich noch mit einklinken konnte. Meine Erwartungen will ich mal nicht zu hoch schrauben. Werde berichten.


----------



## yukonjack (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



Norwegenschreck69 schrieb:


> ...... ich meinte mit dem viel Spaß auch eher den Kutter und nicht deine Autofahrt inkl. Alk #6
> Aber vielleicht kannst du deine Erfahrung dann auch wegsaufen :vik:



Ich hoffe da gibst keinen Grund zu.


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Ich hoffe da gibst keinen Grund zu.



Wir waren mal 3 Tage vor Ort. Freundlichkeit ist was anderes.
Na ja. Gefangen haben wir ganz gut. Leider ist diese Ecke sehr windanfällig und dann fahren die halt nicht.
Das hält mich von einem weiteren Besuch ab.

Aber viel Spaß und gute Fänge #6


----------



## KlickerHH (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Moin zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich diese Erfahrungen vergessen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht, weder mit Alkohol noch sonstigen legalen Dingen.


Seit dem Ableben meines Vaters im Januar 1997, sind wir jedes Jahr an seinem Geburtstag zum Angeln gefahren. Wir haben diverse Kutter probiert. Es waren immer nur Tagestouren. Anfangs waren wir zu dritt, meine Beiden Brüder und ich. zum Schluß waren wir dann etwa 20 Leute.Mal Öresund, mal Gelbes Riff. Dann kam der Tag, an dem wir die Blauort gebucht hatten. Wir hatten für uns den Bug reserviert. 8 Personen. Als wir dann morgens ankamen, war von Egbert und seinen Mannen nichts zu sehen. Keine Absage, nichtmal eine Umbuchung seinerseits. So mussten wir unverrichteter Dinge wieder nach Hause fahren. 

Ein anderer Besuch auf der Einigkeit endete ebenfalls in einem Desaster. Wir waren zeitig da und haben uns als erste die besten Plätze am Heck gegriffen. Frohen Mutes und voller Tatendrang wollten wir ordentlich Dorsch abgreifen.
Wir haben unsere fertig montierten Ruten angebunden, inkl. Kisten und dem Rest. Dann sind wir ins Auto, weil wir noch etwas Zeit hatten. Eine Stunde später sind wir dann zu Baltic Kölln, noch ein Dingen zum Versenken besorgen. Als wir dann auf das Schiff kamen, war von unserem Geschirr nichts zu sehen. Wir dachten, die Sachen seien geklaut. Die Angler, die nun an unserem Platz standen sagten, dass die Plätze frei waren. Wir waren echt genervt und wollten die Polizei rufen, aber dann haben wir unsere Angelsachen unter der Treppe zur Brücke gefunden. Alles ziemlich demoliert und lieblos da reingedonnert. Mein jüngerer Bruder, der wirklich die Ruhe selbst ist, ist total ausgeflippt. Aber der andere Angler beharrte immer noch darauf, dass die Plätze frei waren. Dann war ich dran und habe mit "etwas Nachdruck" doch noch die Wahrheit erfahren. Ich schätze, er wird das nie wieder machen.........

Dann kommt die Geschichte von der MS Orca H. Wir hatten uns wieder den 18.10 ausgesucht, war ja ein fester Termin. Da die Anreise etwas weiter war, hatten wir uns die Kojen für ein kurzes Nickerchen reserviert. Hier waren wir mit 14 Jungs. Als wir ankamen, war der Salon offen, aber alle Kojen belegt. Trotz Bezahlung. Nicht so wild, wir konnten ja auch im Salon pennen, auch wenn es echt eng war. Aber dann kam irgendwann das Frühstück. Wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, haben wir pro Person 100 Euro bezahlt. Dann kommt der Typ mit der Wurstplatte und das Zeug darauf war alles andere als gut. Mortadella ohne Pistazien und trotzen mit sehr grünen Flecken...... Auf dem ganzen Schiff sind 3 Fische rausgekommen.......

So, nun hab ich keinen Bock mehr, aber da ginge noch was.....


----------



## MortyHH (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



KlickerHH schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich diese Erfahrungen vergessen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht, weder mit Alkohol noch sonstigen legalen Dingen.
> 
> ...


siehe oben


----------



## Franky D (7. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*



MortyHH schrieb:


> siehe oben



Das mit der Einigkeit kann ich nur so unterstreichen wer zuerst kommt mal zuerst und hat bei den Ruten zu bleiben alles was herrenlos angebunden ist darf abgebunden werden. Steht so auch ausdrücklich auf der Homepage


----------



## Christian2512 (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Hab ich leider auch schon anders erlebt. Ich hatte angerufen und da hieß es natürlich wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Also waren wir um halb sechs da und mussten feststellen, dass alle guten Plätze mit Flatterband reserviert sind.|bigeyes Von der Crew hieß es dann nachher, dass wäre nur weil sich Gruppen angemeldet hätten. Dann hätten wir aber nicht um halb drei losfahren müssen, wenn mann nachher dann doch vor der Tür steht, wo alle Leute einem die Angeln umlaufen. Außerdem wird man dann böse angeschaut wenn man sich noch woanders was zum Frühstück holt, weil die Crew statt um sechs erst um 7:20 Uhr das Frühstück fertig hat.
Nach diesen Anlaufproblemen war die Crew aber freundlich und Fische wurden auch gefunden.


----------



## KlickerHH (8. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

@ Morty, es war von Laboe. Ich habe Egbert auch als sehr zuverlässig in Erinnerung, aber das war leider an dem Tag so.

Was die Einigkeit angeht, so kann ich das bedingt verstehen, weil manche Leute ja sogar alte Besenstiele abends anbinden. Aber es waren komplett fertige Ruten mit allem anderen Krams. Auch hier würde ich sogar noch Verständnis zeigen, aber dann die Sachen fast zu verschrotten, wenn man sie abbindet, das läuft nicht........wie gesagt, er macht es bestimmt nicht wieder.....


----------



## yukonjack (31. Juli 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Also, letzte Woche Warnemünde, Kutter Hanno Günther, Kapt. Wilfried, Decksmann Timmy. Nachmittagsfahrt, Wetter fast ruhig. Kutter und >>>Mannschaft i.O. Essen einfach aber gut. Sanitäre Anlage..............., na gut, 1bis 2 mal pinkeln und dann schnell runter.....Fänge waren auch nicht schlecht, hätte aber (wie immer) mehr sein können. Nach alldem was ich vorher über Warnemünde gehört habe bin ich doch positiv überrascht und würde, wenigstens mit o.g.Kutter wieder fahren.


----------



## karpfenjaeger (3. August 2015)

*AW: Kuttererlebnisse*

Hallo!

Hat jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit dem Wattwurm in Rerik?

Lieben Gruß


----------

